# JKD physical preparation



## King Kobra (Dec 4, 2016)

Im curious, how much physical prep do JKD practitioners typically do and what is typically done? I'm obviously talking about things like strength training, conditioning, plyometrics, drills etc.


----------



## tomatokilla (Dec 5, 2016)

I wish I had time to invest in conditioning of any kind!  If I get a run in once a week, I'm blessed. How about you?


----------



## King Kobra (Dec 6, 2016)

Not a lot lately because I'm working on my technical skills in a new sport. I used to condition 5-6 times a week and strength train 2-3 times a week when I was boxing.


----------

